
Hacking Heroku with Custom Build Packs - craigkerstiens
http://quickleft.com/blog/hacking-heroku-with-custom-build-packs
======
draegtun
I came across this Io (<http://www.iolanguage.com>) Heroku buildpack a few
days ago: <https://github.com/freeformz/heroku-buildpack-io>

Disclaimer: I haven't tested it (I'm not a Heroku user... yet!).

------
mathrawka
The reason it is a little known fact is because Heroku tells people: "This is
still a bit of an alpha so please don't tweet/blog/etc about it yet."

~~~
dtsingletary
It's so nice when people don't respect things like this.

